# vibronaut DC leakage?



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 17, 2019)

2 builds, both pop on the foot switch, and my guitar vol knob is scratchy with these pedals. Help?
thanks

* upon further testing that "leagake" happens with dist after the vibe, not before  but still pops at the switch


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 19, 2020)

I know I'm a little late to the party on this one; did you ever get it fixed?


----------

